# Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!



## manne 53 (1. November 2009)

Hallo Boardies,
ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken ,in Chile ein Angelcamp zu erwerben.
Nun würde ich gerne alle nur zu bekommenden Infos und Meinungen zu meinem Vorhaben einholen.
Ich wende mich einfach mal an dieses Forum,da ja doch einige von Euch Erfahrungen zum Angeln in Chile gemacht haben.
Ich kenne das Land leider nur aus Besuchen der Fam. meiner Frau,und natürlich Google ,;+;+
bin bis jetzt leider noch nicht zum angeln dort gekommen.
Mein Vorhaben in Chile ist unter "Angel Allgemein ,Auswandern nach Südamerika Chile"im Forum ein klein wenig beschrieben.

Würde mich riesig über Infos non Euch freuen:vik:


----------



## Dart (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*



manne 53 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken ,in Chile ein Angelcamp zu erwerben.
> Nun würde ich gerne alle nur zu bekommenden Infos und Meinungen zu meinem Vorhaben einholen.
> Ich wende mich einfach mal an dieses Forum,da ja doch einige von Euch Erfahrungen zum Angeln in Chile gemacht haben.
> ...


Moin Manne
Zu Chile kann ich dir ganz sicher keine Tipps geben, daher nur ein paar allgemeine Gedanken und Erfahrungen.


Wenn man das Land in das man investieren und auswandern will, selber gar nicht kennt, und man nur auf eine vermeintlich gute Occasion seine Pferdchen setzen will, ist man häufig auf dem Weg des Verlierers, der das gesamte Ersparte vieler Jahre riskiert.
Hast du wirklich so einen akuten Handlungsbedarf?
Nimm dir doch Zeit, bereise das Land, studiere den Standort und das Touristenaufkommen in der Gegend.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Hi 

Erkunde doch erstmal selbst das Gewässer und die Gegend,informier dich vor Ort,geh mit Erfahrenen vor Ort fischen usw. ...Dann liefer hier mal einen ausgiebigen Bericht inkl. Landschafts und Fischaufnahmen usw. ab,dann findest du wohl eher jemanden der sich deinem Vorhaben anschließt!



Für wen soll das "Angelcamp" eigentlich sein?
Zielgruppe?
Würdest du dann vor Ort einen Einheimische als Guide,wenn das geplant ist (?), einstellen oder würdest du das selber machen?


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Für Tanzgruppen und Schachspieler! :q:q:q:q

Tut mir Leid aber diese Antwort konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. :vik:


----------



## manne 53 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Hallo Dart,
habe bestimmt keinen akuten Handlungsbedarf,dieses soll eigendlich mehr der weiteren Iinformation und Vorbereitung dienen.
Ich habe das Land als solches bereits mehrere male bereist,aber wie gesagt noch nicht zum angeln gekommen.Dieses Hobby teilt meine Frau leider nicht mit mir und unsere Aufenthalte in Chile haben wir bis jetzt gemeinsam verlebt.
Habe mir auch pers.das Grundstück schon angesehen und bin momentan dabei mein Haus in Spanien zu verkaufen,was sich nicht leicht gestaltet.
alles in allem habe ich Zeit, bis das Objekt verkauft ist.
Sollte jemand anderes das das Grundstück erwerben werde ich mich halt mit dem Gedanken anfreunden müssen ,nur Land zu erwerben und von klein auf mir etwas aufzubauen.
Im großen und ganzem steht jedoch mein Entschluss fest,irgend wann dort zu leben und zu angeln.

Gruß Manne


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Für Tanzgruppen und Schachspieler! :q:q:q:q
> 
> Tut mir Leid aber diese Antwort konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. :vik:


Einheimische oder Europäer/US-Amerikaner...wohlhabende denen ein entsprechender Luxus inkl. Vollguiding geboten wird,oder eher abenteuerlustige die auf eigene Faust loswollen?

Ich denke,dass es da schon Unterschiede gibt.Wenn ich mich mit den Gewässern vor Ort nicht auskenne,absolut keine Erfahrung habe,wie soll ich dann vor Ort dem Kunde mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen (wenn das gewünscht ist)?

Die Jungs die in Italien die Welscamps eröffnet haben,sind vorher schon jahrelang da runter gefahren,sind teilweise Welsfischer der ersten Stunde! Die Leute haben Ahnung und Erfahrung! Andere Angelcamps habe ich leider noch nicht besucht,deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen.
Koen (1.frz. Wallercamp) scheint auch ein totaler Welsfreak zu sein der das nicht erst seit vorgestern macht :vik:


----------



## manne 53 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Erkunde doch erstmal selbst das Gewässer und die Gegend,informier dich vor Ort,geh mit Erfahrenen vor Ort fischen usw. ...Dann liefer hier mal einen ausgiebigen Bericht inkl. Landschafts und Fischaufnahmen usw. ab,dann findest du wohl eher jemanden der sich deinem Vorhaben anschließt!
> 
> ...


 
 Wenn wiedererwarten eines Tages die Reisebusse vor der Tür stehen sollten werde ich sicherlich geeignetes Personal hir im Forum finden.
Spaß bei Seite soll eigendlich nicht als Massentourismus enden,sodas das mit dem Guiding eigendlich nicht zur Frage steht.


----------



## Dart (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Hi Manne
Verstehe bitte mein Posting nicht falsch, das bezieht sich allemal auf dein Ausgangsposting.


manne 53 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Land leider nur aus Besuchen der Fam. meiner Frau,und natürlich Google ,;+;+
> bin bis jetzt leider noch nicht zum angeln dort gekommen.


Mach eine halbwegs vernünftige Marktanalyse, um einfach mal festzustellen, welche Nationalitäten dort überwiegend als Touristen/Besucher vertreten sind und stimme dein Vorhaben auf die Zielgruppe ab.


----------



## manne 53 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Einheimische oder Europäer/US-Amerikaner...wohlhabende denen ein entsprechender Luxus inkl. Vollguiding geboten wird,oder eher abenteuerlustige die auf eigene Faust loswollen?
> 
> Ich denke,dass es da schon Unterschiede gibt.Wenn ich mich mit den Gewässern vor Ort nicht auskenne,absolut keine Erfahrung habe,wie soll ich dann vor Ort dem Kunde mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen (wenn das gewünscht ist)?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Lorenz,
mache das auch nicht erst seit gestern ,bin bereits seit über 15 Jahren am Ebro und lebe von Guiding .
Ebenfalls schon mit eigenem "Schiff" (9 meter)viele Jahre auf dem Mittelmeer unterwegs gewesen.
Mit den Kenntnissen vor Ort hast Du allerdings nicht ganz unrecht ,aber werden ja nicht gleich am erstem Tag die besagten Busse eintreffen.


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*



manne 53 schrieb:


> mache das auch nicht erst seit gestern ,bin bereits seit über 15 Jahren am Ebro und lebe von Guiding .
> Ebenfalls schon mit eigenem "Schiff" (9 meter)viele Jahre auf dem Mittelmeer unterwegs gewesen.


Top! #6
Man sieht halt nicht wer vor dem anderen Rechner sitzt 

Ich drück dir die Daumen und bin gespannt was draus wird!


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Mich würde interessieren,ob du als Ausländer in Chile überhaupt Grundeigentum erwerben
darfst?
Oder ist dass etwa so,wie z.B. in Thailand,wo als Strohmänner oftmals die Ehefrauen
eingesetzt werden und wenn Mann nicht lieb ist,wohnt plötzlich die ganze Thaifamilie
im Haus und man darf sich eine neue Bleibe suchen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Dart (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Oder ist dass etwa so,wie z.B. in Thailand,wo als Strohmänner oftmals die Ehefrauen
> eingesetzt werden und wenn Mann nicht lieb ist,wohnt plötzlich die ganze Thaifamilie
> im Haus und man darf sich eine neue Bleibe suchen!
> 
> Taxidermist


In seeeehr vielen Ländern darf man als Ausländer keinen Grundbesitz erwerben...der restliche Quark ist für die meisten Freaks erstmal "Learning by Doing"...nicht nur in Asien.


----------



## manne 53 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren,ob du als Ausländer in Chile überhaupt Grundeigentum erwerben
> darfst?
> Oder ist dass etwa so,wie z.B. in Thailand,wo als Strohmänner oftmals die Ehefrauen
> eingesetzt werden und wenn Mann nicht lieb ist,wohnt plötzlich die ganze Thaifamilie
> ...


 
Hallo Taxidermist,
ist nicht Thailand, jeder der über Mittel verfügt darf Grundeigentum erwerben.
Nur eine Finanzeirung bekommst Du dort nicht.
Obwol ich meine Frau gerne habe und wir schon durch Dick und Dünn gegangen ,sind werde ich nichts mehr machen, was mir eventuell später leid tun könnte.

Gruß Manne


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Zitat:Manne

Hallo Taxidermist,
ist nicht Thailand, jeder der über Mittel verfügt darf Grundeigentum erwerben.
Nur eine Finanzeirung bekommst Du dort nicht.
Obwol ich meine Frau gerne habe und wir schon durch Dick und Dünn gegangen ,sind werde ich nichts mehr machen, was mir eventuell später leid tun könnte.


@Manne,Mit der Vorgabe und der Einstellung,kann dann ja eigentlich nicht mehr viel
schief gehen!Ich finde es immer gut,wenn Menschen etwas riskieren um ihre Träume
zu verwirklichen,nicht aber wenn Menschen sich ins Unglück stürzen und dies schon im Vorfeld absehbar ist!

Taxidermist


----------



## manne 53 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zitat:Manne
> 
> Hallo Taxidermist,
> ist nicht Thailand, jeder der über Mittel verfügt darf Grundeigentum erwerben.
> ...


 

Hallo Taxidermist,
werde alles daran setzen ,mich dem Unglück nicht in den Weg zu stellen.:v
Nur was Du wirklich willst wird Dir auch gut gelingen.
Und wie wir ja alle wissen, die Hoffnung................#:


----------



## Tortugaf (5. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Hey Manne

Wo willst du das Camp kaufen. Ich war schon in Chile auf Chiloe, in Iqueque u. etwas länger in Arica an der Grenze zu Peru u. habe auch dort gefischt. 
  Chile ist, außer Fliegenfischen auf Forellen u. Lachs, in Sachen Sportfischen etwas unterentwickelt.
Ich suche eigentlich, das gleiche wie du in Süd- u. Mittelamerika.
eine Möglichkeit zum Leben u. zum Fischen

G. Tortugaf


----------



## manne 53 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Hallo Tortugaf,|welcome:
prima das wir nun schon zwei sind ,die mehr oder weniger die gleischen Interessen haben.
Habe schon gedacht, ich bin der einzigste Träumer ,der noch etwas bewegen will,in diesem Forum.
Auf Deine Frage(wo) kann ich nur sagen,nicht aufmerksam gelesen.Habe auf meinen Beitrag im "Angeln Allgemein"verwiesen ,dort ist ein Link mit dem Objekt eingestellt.
aber stelle ihn Dir auch hir noch mal ein.
http://www.bredereck-auslandsimmobilien.de/html/ferienhaus_am_lago_rapel_o-102.html
Ist so ziemlich das exklusivste ,was Südamerika zu bieten hat.(zumindest für normalsterbliche)
Diesen Standart habe ich gewählt,da ich der Überzeugung bin,nur vom Angeln wird es wohl schwer sein zu leben.
Du kannst mir aber gerne über PM eine Mail-adresse zukommen lassen und ich sende Dir weitere Infos.
Solltest Du auch Ideen haben ,so lass es mich wissen .Bin für alles offen.
Gruß Manne


----------



## Tortugaf (6. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Sieht doch super aus u. Santiago ist auch nicht weit weg. Wenn du dann noch ein zweites Standbein findest, zur Sicherheit, ist es doch perfekt.


G. Tortugaf


----------



## manne 53 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

|evil:Bin schon seit Monaten in allen Jobbörsen untwerwegs um eventuell etwas in der Art zu finden.
Scheint aber schwieriger zu sein, als einen Hammerhai im Dorfteich zu fangen.


----------



## diablo_43 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Hallo Manne,
ich fahre am 18.11.09 wieder nach Chile/Patagonien und besuche einen chilenischen Freund, der in Coyhaique(Hauptstadt von Patagonien) sein Geld als Flyfishing Guide verdient und das ist ein hartes Geschäft. Du mußt schon sehr gute Orts- und Gewässerkenntnisse haben, sonst wird das nichts. Es kommt auch darauf an wo Du die Lodge erwerben willst, Patagonien bietet nicht überall eine hervorragende Fischerei....  Alles was leicht zugänglich ist, ist von den Chilenen abgefischt und an viele gute Stellen kommt man nur über Privatgelände und da mußt Du schon in Kontakt zu den Besitzern stehen um auf der Grund zu dürfen. Ich war letztes Jahr insgesamt sieben Wochen dort und hätte viele gute Stellen ohne meinen Freund niemals gefunden. Also erstmal Kontakte vor Ort knüpfen und dann mal eine Webseite aufstellen. Das Angebot an Guides ist groß und die großen Lodges sind etabliert und lassen sich bestimmt nicht so leicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen. 

Gruß diablo_43


----------



## manne 53 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Hay Teufel 43,
willkommen im Thread und vielen Dank erst mal für Deine Anregungen.
Patagonien ist mir eigendlich zu kalt aber dennoch nicht außer Sicht.Ist halt vom Preis her gesehen schon um einiges günstiger aber ich glaube mit dem Klima will ich mich noch nicht so recht anfreunden.
Wünsche Dir auf jeden fall erst ein mal eine schöne Reise
und warte auf Deinen Bericht darüber.

Gruß Manne


----------



## salmon Wim (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Hallo Manne, 
Ich bin froh dass ich im Board mal wieder etwas über Chile lese. Als ich vor 15 Jahren das erste Mal dort war hat es mich gleich umgehauen. Wie Norwegen, mein Europaisches Lieblingsland, vor 100 Jahren,aber dann noch viel schöner.
Ich habe mich sofort drin verliebt. Und wie das  mit Liebe so ist; Du kannst sie nicht loslassen. Du musst sie umarmen.
Bis zu meiner (Früh)Rente vor knapp 5 Jahren jeweils nur 10 Tage rund Karnaval. Und, ja, Du ahnst es schon. Danach, und wozu sollte ich den sonst in Frührente gehen wenn nicht wegen Chile, jedes Jahr 1,5-2 Monate. Ohne Enkel wären es 4-6 Monate....
Und warum? Wie bei der Liebe kann man dies eigentlich nicht erklären. Man muss es empfinden. Natürlich versuche ich auch Argumente zu finden. Dabei will ich mich auf die Anglerbereiche dieses Riesenlandes beschränken. Also ab etwa Puerto Montt südwärts bis einschliesslich Feuerland.
Wer von der Küste mit seinem kalten Regenwald horizontal  östlich in Richtung Andes und Argentinische Pampas zieht trifft auf eine sagenhaft abwechselnde Landschaft. Glasklare und auch milchfarbig blaue Flüsse, ganz dicht bewaldet oder von Bambus eingepackt, riesige Rabarberpflanzen, herrliche Seen, aber auch relativ offene Stellen, viel Holzreste, sicher dort wo Pinochet die Carretera Austral mit Riesenfeuern freigemacht hat. Die einheimischen lieben ihn deswegen und nennen ihn noch immer ganz liebevoll die Carretera Pinochet.
Und dann langsam wandelt die Landschaft sich. Es wird offener, und umso mehr es Richtung Argentinien geht um so trockener wird es. Flüsse aus dem Andes gibt es dennoch, und Seen, hunderte von Seen. Und Fische? Jain! Wer sich nicht auskennt der erlebt sein blaues Wunder. Einige Beispiele. Viel Flüsse sehen traumhaft aus. Solche Flüsse ohne Fische würde man sich in Europa nicht vorstellen können. Also los. Versuch was Du willst. Es gibt keinen Fisch. Dann versuchst Du es an einer der wenigen zugänglichen Stellen einige Hundert Meter höher nochmals. Wieder nichts.
Und da auf ein Mal. Bang. Eine Forelle nach der anderen. Wieso? Weil Du jetzt oberhalb eines von Gletscherwasser gespeissten Seitenstrom fischt. Die Forellen sind ja nicht blöd. Wieso eiskalt wen es auch normal kalt sein  darf.
Unterschätz auch nicht das Angeln von Einheimischen. An Feiertagen geht die ganze Familie auf Grillparty. Und Mutti schwingt auch die Spinnrute. Oder sogar die Schnur rund der Bückse. Wenn es noch Forellen gab, zu Anfang der Saison, dann gibt es sie jetzt nicht mehr. Auch in Chile muss man sich an kaum zugänglichen Stellen heranschleichen.
Viel Flüsse sind ebenfalls vom Wandervorgang, nicht nur der Lachse, sondern auch der Bach-und Regenbogenforellen betroffen. Ein Fluss der in Dezember einen herrlichen Bestand von Bachforellen hat kann in Februar leer und in April wieder voll sein. ich schliesse gleich mal ein Bild einer schönen Bachforelle die Freunde Jorge im letzten Dezember gefangen hat bei. Von wegen keine Fische.
Aber gewusst wo und wann.
Nicht zu vergessen dass auch manche Flüsse steigen wenn die Sonne einige Tage den Gletscher in der Ferne peitscht.
Das milchig trübe Wasser ist da mit der Fliege schon mal nicht mehr befischbar.
Trotzdem fische ich auch gerne dort im Sommer des südlichen Halbkugels. Nicht nur weil hier dann Schnee ist sondern auch weil dann die Trockenfischerei mit riesigen Tchernobyl Ants angesagt ist . Glaub es oder nicht. Meine " Fliege "wurde vielfach noch in der Luft genommen.....
Vor-und Nachteil ist ebenso dass man sich bei Sernatur eine Angellizenz kauft die überall gültig ist. Es gibt sozusagen keine Privatstrecken. Wenn ich mich innerhalb von ca 10 Metern vom Wasser befinde darf ich überall fischen.
Hört sich gut an, nicht? Aber, oft ist die Bebüschung so dicht dass ich gar nicht so dicht an das Ufer gelange. Und dann befinde ich mich ( villeicht) illegal auf Privateigentum. Oder, Trick einiger Lodgebesitzern, man kauft 20 m Land am kompletten Fluss entlang und umzaunt dies an den winzigen zugänglichen Stellen. Bei Seen ist dies natürlich ganz klar. Kaufe das ganze gründstück, wenn möglich noch mit den dazwischen gelegenen Flussabschnitten. 
Mit Fischzucht und Holzabbau , vor allem von Edelholz, ist man oft auch nicht zimperlich. Regenbogenforellen entfliehen den Zuchtanlagen tonnenweise bei hohem See. Irgendwo/wann  ziehen diese wieder in Richtung Süsswasser, wenngleich  Fortpflanzung fraglich/unmöglich ist. Sie fressen alles weg. Jagen alle sonstige Fische nach oben. Trotzdem kann es Spass machen mal einige 4-5 Kg Fische zu fangen...
Ubrigens kann man an vielen Stellen inzwischen zu den gegebenen Zeiten gezielt auf riesige Königslachse fischen. 
Einige Flüsse haben riesige runs mit Stückgewichten oweit oberhalb der 20 Kg Grenze. Coho's gibt es auch, obwohl etwas weniger in den letzten Jahren. Sogar einige Atlantik Lachse, komischerweise nicht nach Zuchtlachsen aussehend!?, gehörten auch schon zu den Fängen. Ja, und in Feuerland, dort kommer jetzt immer mehr Meerforellen hoch, vereinzelt inzwischen sogar bis Puerto Montt.
Lieber Manne, meine Frau meint ich sollte jetzt schlafengehen. Deswegen ein abruptes Ende.
Geh dort erst mal 1-2 Saisons überall nur fischen. Sonst ist Dein Plan chancenlos.....
Gute Nacht
salmon Wim


----------



## manne 53 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Hallo Salom Wim,#6
vielen dank für Deine ausführlichen Gedanken zu dem Thema Chile und meinem Vorhaben.
Zu dem Land geht es mir sicherlich fast ebenso wie Dir,kommt nur noch die Liebe zu meiner Frau dazu.
Leider bin ich nicht in der glücklichen Lage bereits eine Rente zu beziehen#d und somit wird es schwierig sein in Vorfeld 1-2 Saisons nur zum angeln zu verplanen.(ist aber eine schöne Vorstellung)
Ich habe vor Jahren schon einmal ein ähnliches Projekt hier in Spanien mit Erfolg durchgeführt und möchte es nun als letztes großes Projekt in Chile noch einmal probieren.
Ich weis jetzt nicht genau ,in wie weit Du den gesamten Thtead gelesen hast,aber der Fokus meines Vorhabens scheint doch etwas anderst zu liegen ,wie Du Dir das vorstellst.
Ich werde nicht versuchen in eine Konkurrenz zu den ,doch sehr guten, Lodges im Süden zu gehen ,vielmehr liegt mein Interesse darin ein Basiscamp mit sehr guten Verkehrsanbindungen ,Erholungswert , Wassersport und Angelmöglichkeiten zu errichten.
Der Lago Rapel ist vom Flughafen in Santiago aus in 2 Stunden zu erreichen,vom Lago zum Puerto San Antonio sind es ebenfalls nur 1,5 Stunden und geführte Angeltouren am See werden bereits mit Erfolg angeboten.
Natürlich soll auch die Möglichkeit bestehen direckt von den Unterkünften aus zu angeln ,aber dazu besitzt das Grundstück ja seinen privaten Hafen am Seeufer.:vik:
Alle zu beangelden Fischarten in Chile abzudecken wird wohl eher unmöglich sein ,daher kann es immer nur eine Kompromisslösung geben und dies ist ebenfalls im Bezug auf Urlaub ,Familie , Hobby und Erwerb zu beachten.
Du siehst schon ,es wird nicht einfach werden aber ich werde alles daran setzen um es zu verwirklichen.#q#q
Unter "Angeln Allgemein"in diesem Forum läuft ebenfalls ein Thread zu diesem Thema,dort ist etwas ausführlicher beschrieben ,was ich mir so vorstelle,kannst ja dort mal rein schaun und mir dann Deine Meinung dazu schreiben,bin für alles dankbar.
Gruß und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest
Manne


----------



## salmon Wim (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neues zu Chile Infos und Meinungen gesucht!*

Hallo Manne, 
Ich habe tatsächlich nur einen Teil gelesen und werde mal herunschauen ob ich die anderen Sachen finde.
Ich bin so stark fokussiert auf Salmonide dass ich manchmal vergesse das auch noch andere schöne Fischarten gibt. Fischblindheit meinerzeits.  Ich melde mich noch.
Lago Rapel ist schön. Ich habe es mal aufgesucht.
Gruss
salmon Wim  
2 Bilder
In einer solchen Gegend( Region XI Chile) fischen zu dürfen und dann auch noch einige Silberlachse fangen. Oft ist das Leben schön....


----------

